# Schwinn Loaf Seat



## marching_out (Jul 16, 2018)

I have a Schwinn Hornet that had a loaf seat where the bracket had broken away from the seat pan. The design of this was really poor so it's no wonder it failed. A guy I work with does some welding on the side so I talked with him about re-welding. However, after reviewing the design and various options, we came up with a completely different fix. He riveted a larger plate to the seat pan, then welded the bracket to the larger plate. This thing is now rock solid. Hope this helps someone else.


----------

